# David Wren Essay



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A friend sent me this essay by David Wren about his life as a guitar repair tech:




__ https://www.facebook.com/david.wren.58/posts/5449966641712314



It is well worth reading. I don't think that you need to be on facebook to be able to read it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool read. Thanks for posting that.

He's a good guy. When a mutual friend died, he sent me a nice email. I once owned a nice Tele copy he made for that friend. To care about the instruments, you have to care about the people.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Not much says more about one's character than humility.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks! Wonderful essay and superb pics!


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Alongside David’s skillful repair work and his expertise as a luthier, I can attest firsthand to his patience and expertise in the sales environment as well. David helped me make choices on a number of instruments I purchased at the Fret in years gone by. On one occasion, he kept the shop open for me long after closing time, helping me narrow down my choice. Going back and forth A-B ing a number of guitars, he helped me get to the “right one” for me. I still have that guitar to this very day 20 plus years later. Whenever I pick it up I often think of the day I purchased it and how David looked after me with the utmost professionalism.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A wealth of builder knowledge. I've had quite a few chats with him and recall one of the last ones whereby we were exchanging some TV series to watch. He suggested "The Killing" and I suggested "The Fall" which, both are in the detective/murder genre with one series being a bit darker.... I later asked if he had watched The Fall and he said that he and his wife had tried to but had not been able to sleep after one of the episodes.....oops (!).

Here is the beauty that he built me and I recently saw it at the 12th Fret.


----------

